# Picking a new buck.



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm adding Nigerians to my herd and found a breeder with a few bucklings for sale. I can't decide which one would be the better buck. I'm thinking the 1st buckling would be the best. 

1st buckling 
Dam yellow with white speckles and has 2 x RGCH in Milk & Best Udder

2nd Buckling
Dam is cream

Sire has 1 GCH and 2 RGCH. 
Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Both are nice.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Overall the first buck looks better, but he's also standing nicer then the second one.

First Buck:
He has a good topline, nice rump, nice brisket, stands good.
His dam:
Has a great brisket and udder, topline is not level, better body capacity then the second doe, good rump. She also looks older.

Second buck:
Hard to tell on him, but good brisket, topline and rump. 
Dam:
Great topline, more of a 'clean' look about her. Less brisket then the first doe. Good rump, blends nice. Udder is held higher then the first doe. 
Sire:
Can't say much because of the angle, but he looks nice too.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank yall for replying. I did decide on taking the 1st buckling. Now to find him some pretty girls.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

He's nice! I like the coloring...looks like a kitten


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Kshamric said:


> Thank yall for replying. I did decide on taking the 1st buckling. Now to find him some pretty girls.


I'm going to have some expected doelings by April 16


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad you decided to get the first one. Nice choice. The second one's dam is not that great. Not a doe I would sell or purchase a buck kid out of.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks. The breeder had other bucklings for sell. I looked at them and their dam and sires for a while but there was something about that 1st buckling that I liked. I had to go with my gut on him. She also had a super nice doeling for sale but she shared the same sire so I had to pick. I was able to find a nice doeling for him though. I can't wait to see what they produce.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

I was going through all my forum post and when I can to this one it grabbed me. Its so hard to believe its been 6 months since my purchase of Gus (buckling #1). He has filled out nicely, although his rump is still on the steeper side. I was able to get 2 very lovely does that both have nice long and more level rumps, and I'm due kids on Dec 2&3. Gus is on the shorter side but he is only 7 months old. We joke about him say he looks like a little bull dog lol. I haven't had good luck picking out bucks in the past but I think I did pretty good with this guy. The feed back I got from ya'll help a lot. I have a few critique post and all the feed back I get has been so helpful. Here is a pic of Gus taken this morning. Its not the best pic due to them fighting over a handful of feed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice. I like his dam, very dairy


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you. I've been very pleased with the way he is growing. He is still some what short but I've notice he is starting to grown more and more every day. I look forward to posting pic of his kids in Dec. They should be nice kids and hopefully mostly girls for me to keep. I used to kick myself in the butt for selling all my NDs to my Aunt a few years ago but now I'm glad I did because I have a extra buck for all doelings I keep.


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, sometimes they take a little longer to mature. Good luck with his kids! (;


----------

